# The Aquatic Gardeners Association TAG, Ukaps inside!



## Graeme Edwards (11 Aug 2007)

People who are a member of the  Aquatic Gardeners Association will be receiving the latest TAG ( The Aquatic Gardener ).
Within this volume you will find an article about Ukpas.
Hopefully this will hight light the Uk as a country serious about aquascaping.
I titled the article "One small step for plant, one giant leap for plant kind ( _in the UK at least_)  8) 

When the volume has been received by most AGA members, ill post the article up here for you all to read.
Not sure how other planted tank forums are when referring to Ukaps, but it may well be worth some ( Ukpas ) members posting the article in the forums they frequent, giving us more advertising.

Heres the link.
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/tag.html

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Aug 2007)

Nice one mate.

I look forward to reading your piece.  Did you use spell check!?  lol


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Aug 2007)

LoL   Ya cheeky bugger, right click is my best freind.


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Aug 2007)

Are Ukpas a rival group?

 

Andy


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Aug 2007)

Oh poo


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2007)

Crackin job mate!


----------



## zig (18 Aug 2007)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> People who are a member of the  Aquatic Gardeners Association will be receiving the latest TAG ( The Aquatic Gardener ).
> Within this volume you will find an article about Ukpas.
> Hopefully this will hight light the Uk as a country serious about aquascaping.
> I titled the article "One small step for plant, one giant leap for plant kind ( _in the UK at least_)  8)
> ...



Is the magazine any good, is it worth signing up for this?

I don't mean your article graeme just TAG in general, whats your opinion of it.

I always just assumed it was aimed at an American audience, but the dollar rate is good so may sign up.

May even get to read your article


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2007)

zig said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

I've recently purchased a 12 month subscription that comes with 3 back issues - $41.

The TAGs are relatively small, with only 40-50 A5 size pages, but the quality of the articles and photos are very good.  The article content is very interesting with a fair bit of stuff you could probably learn from. 

I'd recommend joining up.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Aug 2007)

As George says. Its has allot of science in there, quiet a few translated articals that Amano has writen, news from around the world, new techniques etc.

Far more info than any UK magazien.

worth it mate.


----------



## zig (19 Aug 2007)

Cheers guys always wondered, will sign up tonight for the 1 year + 3 back issues, actually works out a good deal about â‚¬4 per magazine, cant complain about that really.


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Sep 2007)

I have just read the article, Graeme. Nice one, squire!

Dave.


----------



## Emmabeth (4 Sep 2007)

Will be reading it shortly!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Sep 2007)

Still not got my copy, but look forward to reading about UKAPS...


----------

